# Po' Boy's Weight Loss & Socialization Journey



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This is to keep everyone updated on Po' Boy's journey to a healthy weight and to been the best friendliest hog he is capable of been.

As most of you know Shae (shaelikestaquitos) needed to re-home Po' as she felt she couldn't provide the time he needed anymore and was not getting very far with helping him lose weight after trying many different things.

So we offered to take Po' in and see if we could help him. After a short stay with some friends in Quebec, Po' arrived yesterday afternoon to us.

I knew he was big but wow he is a very big boy and extremely overweight for his frame which we all knew. We are hoping to help him lose 200-300grams of his hefty 794g. He is not a huge grump but does need some work on socializing which I am sure he will be a cuddler once he has become more open to been handled a lot.

Here is a couple photo's of him we took when he arrived. He wasn't a huge fan of the flash. You can see all his photo's on our Rescue Page on FB. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.421804894540846.107504.161573963897275&type=1

Ball:









Shy Pancake:









Hello everyone:









We will post weekly updates here and on our rescue page as well for everyone to see how he is going.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sure everyone would love to follow him story. Keep us posted! He is quite fluffy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really glad Po Boy went to you so we can be updated on his progress! He is so cute, and so fat. Fingers crossed he loses weight well with you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh good, I'm so glad that we'll still get to keep updated with Po' Boy. He's been so lucky to stay with Shae and to find another great home with you guys!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be following him! He is so cute. And so fat. I must say I have never seen his face before in pics (usually just his... roundness) but he looks like a cutie!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all 

Po' has settled in well and is a snuggler once he relaxes. I'll be doing weekly weigh in's for hi so come this Saturday we will see if he has managed to lose anything.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm excited to see this cutie's progress. My boy's on a diet too (not too successfull but still working on it) so finger's crossed these boys lose a few grams this week. Po boy is the cutest chubby I've ever seen!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually wondered if he found a new owner. I was tempted, but I knew full well that, in my situation, I should not get an hedgehog, specially since he require a little more time than most of them. I'm keeping an eye on the Facebook page.


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh so excited to keep up on Po' Boy's progress! Thanks for letting us participate! I love those little chubby cheeks.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

zomg the fluffernutter. He is so cute. He and Gatsby can be weight loss buddies!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Week 1 Weigh In: 728grams that means Po' lost 66 grams this week  I am so proud of my handsome chubber!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay Po' Boy!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay! Here's hoping it keeps up! So proud of the little (or not-so-little) chunker already! 

Can you give any details about what you're doing for the weight loss? I'm curious what your take on it is, and also it'd be great reference for others.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww.. dat grumpy face is so cute! I just wanna peench his chub cheek rolls n.n eeee


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay Po'Boy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep in mind that it's very common for a rescue/rehome to loose weight the first week or two in a new home, until they get comfortable.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

He's so cute! The grumpy faces are adorable


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Go Po'Boy!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

yay, I hope he continues to lose weight untill he gets to his healthy weight


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, sorry I missed Wk 2 weigh in been hectic around here getting ready for Christmas and our current new litters. But he is doing marvelously and today is Wk 3 weigh in for him and a little recap of where we started.

Starting Weight: 794g
Week 1: 728g
Week 3: 677g (lost another 51grams since week 1 weigh in)

I can definitely see his slimming down already which is amazing. Very proud of him and he is coming along with socialization as well.

See, see, I can l can lose weight









Look at my gorgeous face









Stop taking photoz, you take a zillion too many.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

yay po boy  love that face!

I need to use him as inspiration to not gain weight this holiday season haha!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Po Boy is looking slim..er  keep up the great work


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

He's doing great!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Week 4.5 Weigh In:

Po has lost another 50grams in the last 12days since his last weigh in. Can't be more proud of him, he is truly on his way to a slimmer hog. He wasn't too happy about his first real bath today nor the nail clipping lol

He has lost 167grams in 4.5wks


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay! I love that he's doing so well!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's some serious progress! Congrats Po' Boy, and good job Yara!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great, good job to both of you!  I'm curious (and sorry if you've already said it somewhere), what are you guys doing to help him lose weight? People ask so often how to get a hedgie to lose weight, so this might be a good thread to direct others to, or for them to read over if they're researching on here on their own.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW, that's a lot of weight to loose in only a month. I wish you both the best. Let us know your secret.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Awsome! I'm curious to know what your secret is!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

It's amazing how well he's doing! Keep it up Po!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's doing so well!!! Um...just curious...could you do the same for me if I came to stay for a few weeks?  :lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL. me too! :lol:


----------

